# Lil Kahuna MBGFC Tourney Report



## TCAT (Oct 9, 2007)

Fished the MBGFC Limited. With high hopes ran94 miles to deepwater nautilus. Got to therig at 1:00AM. Fished the rig until just before sun up. Nothing but small blackfin and hardtails. At sun up put the spread out and headed for the double nipple. Bout five miles east of the rig we hook up. Randy is on the rod. Ten minutes later we boat a nice white marlin. This is Randy's first white. Hang out in the same area and try to raise another fish. Nothing. Storms start brewing and force us north. Got out of the clean water and into the green just north of the double nipple. Continue to troll toward the spur. Rain, Rain, Rain. After being soaked for 3 hours we decide to pick up and run in. Put the lines in just south of the Elbow. Troll until 5PM with a few bonita, small dolphin, and hardtail to show for our efforts. We end up with second place catch and release. There was only one other white caught by the boat "double down" out of Gulf Breeze. I'll try to post the video later today. 

Keith, Lil Kahuna


----------



## seacapt (Oct 1, 2007)

ongrats on the White and 2nd place!!!


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

congrats on the win!What boat were you on?We were out at the deepwater nautilus fri afternoon to sat morning end up with 4 yellowfins and a wahoo.


----------



## TCAT (Oct 9, 2007)

27' world cat Lil Kahuna


----------



## LuckyLady (Oct 2, 2007)

Congrats, Keith on your win.....again!!!


----------



## curtpcol (Sep 29, 2007)

Good Job -


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

nice job on the the ******! I hailed yall on the radio yesterday, but you changed plans on me and headed west! Congrats on your fish!


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Job well done on the ******. Congratulations on the tournament win.

Kim


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

:clap


----------



## Seegul51 (Oct 1, 2007)

Good job for you and Craig. I looked at the doppler early saturday morning and said, WOW, that is going to be a downpour for the boats off shore. I was told yesterday that some felt that the winds were up to 40.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Way to go Keith!! I made a brief attempt to get the the crowd to shake your hand but decided to wash boat instead! Glad your long run paid off!

MScontender


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

Congrats !


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

fishing studs! way to go Craig, Keith and crew!!!!


----------

